# New one size fits all sewer cap Includes TV Cable , Trash bags and Insulation Awesome



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Handyhack at it's best guy's enjoy 
Handyman failed to clear sewer lady found him on a flyer at the grocery store Trash bag over the clean out used stuffed insulation in the sewer as a plug and used her cable TV cable to tie it tight. :whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The guy is a freakin genius....

Stick him on a deserted island and he could build a plane with palm leafs


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gotta get the material and stock up my van


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

he has become a handy man. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That right thar is:










I have a feeling there is more to this story...:whistling2:

A "Good" Handyman wouldn't just stop there... :laughing:

What else did he screw up? 

Come on Rod throw the punch line at us....


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I knew I was a moron. I should have called handyhack to build my fountain in the back yard. I don't get near that flow with the one I built:no:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I actually laughed out loud on that one, thanks.:thumbup:


----------

